
2009 Predictions: iPhone Gaming Will Replace Nintendo and Sony - dell9000
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2008/12/29/2009-predictions-iphone-gaming-will-replace-nintendo-and-sony/
======
sachinag
OK, let me point out that the Nintendo DS has a web browser, Wi-Fi
connectivity, and _actually works_ as a gaming device.

I think the DS would be more likely to be successful adding calling features
(like the PSP has with full-on Skype support) than an iPhone would be adding
real tactile gaming controls and becoming a legitimate platform.

I get it - I get it - people _want_ the iPhone to be the magical "one device".
But I'll tell you what - Nintendo has never lost a handheld generation (Lynx,
Game Gear, and PSP to date) and they don't look like they're going to any time
soon.

~~~
iofthestorm
I agree. Anyone who thinks a touchscreen-only device can replace tactile
buttons on a gaming device is on crack. Although, the DS doesn't have a web
browser built in except on the newer DSi, which is currently only available in
Japan, and all web browsers on the DS/DSi have generally sucked for anything
beyond text-only browsing. The homebrew browsers are actually somewhat better
than commercial ones, although I don't have a DSi yet but from what I've seen
the DSi's browser is still pretty slow. I wouldn't compare DS web browsing to
the iPhone, but then I wouldn't compare iPhone gaming to the DS/PSP.

The biggest factor for me is the games, though, and only a Nintendo platform
will ever have Nintendo games (industry trolls that keep calling for Nintendo
to become a third-party developer notwithstanding). Nintendo is definitely one
of the top game development houses out there, and Apple doesn't really have
anything that can compete. Nintendo understands games, Apple does not.

------
JimEngland
This is beyond ludicrous. Buttons and joypads can't simply be plastered onto
the touch screen; controls have to be tactile or else you will make mistakes.
When I misspell a word typing I can just go back and erase. When the game
mistakes which button I press and my character dies, I get frustrated and
pissed off.

~~~
casta
I get frustrated and pissed off even when I mispell a word typing on the
iPhone.

------
aweraw
I'm not so sure... how many children own an iphone, or are likely to own one
in the coming year? I'd wager it would be a small fraction of the number of
DS/PSP owners.

Wishful thinking at its finest. I get that iphones are popular, they're just
not _that_ popular.

------
mrtwitter
Monkey ball arrived and all have mimicked since.

